# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Sebastian Münster's Sea Monsters

## KMAlexander

Not a map specifically, but map adjacent.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MistyBeee

Hehe, one of my favorites, with the Olaus Magnus Carta Marina ^^

----------


## KMAlexander

That one is so great. I love how full it is—almost as if Magnus was afraid of blank sections.
"Well, dang, a blank spot... guess I'm putting some fox buddies in here."

----------


## MistyBeee

_Horror Vacui_ forever, dear !  :Very Happy:

----------


## krostatina

> Hehe, one of my favorites, with the Olaus Magnus Carta Marina ^^


I can't not smile at Iceland "Sulphur ponds, polar bears and... chaos"

----------

